# NAS- geringe übertragungsrate



## BigBudOne (12. Dezember 2009)

*NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Hi Leute,

hab da nen kleines Problem....

hab mir eben ne Netzwerkfestplatte gekauft:  wd my book world edition

Beim Übertragen von Daten auf die Festplatte(egal ob groß oder klein) erreiche ich nur 3MB/Sec.

Die Festplatte hängt per Kabel am Router. Der Router ist per w-lan mit meinem Pc verbunden. 

das is mein Router: netgear wgr614v6
am Rechner ist der passende netgear usb empfänger

Anmerkung:

Empfangsqualität is optimal. 


hab im Internet diesbezüglich schon gesucht, da wird von Übertragungsraten von 13 MB/s berichtet.


Wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
hab jetzt für 4Gb Daten, 20 min gebraucht....


danke schonmal


----------



## bigguelk (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Kann es sein das du nur ein 54MB router hast ?


----------



## BigBudOne (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

ja, hab ich. bringt der net mehr? sorry, hab leider noch wenig Ahnung von Netzwerken.

ich kann aber mit bis zu 14 MB/s aus dem internet runterladen.
hat das eine nichts mit dem andern zu tun?

würd mir da ein neuer Router weiterhelfen?


----------



## bigguelk (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

solltest dir nen 300Mbit Router holn


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

also 1. würde ich mir auch einen neuen Router holen und 2. bezweifel ich das du mit 14MB/s runterladen kannst


----------



## BigBudOne (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

könnt ihr mir da nen router empfehlen?
brauch ich dann auch nen neuen Empfänger fürn pc?


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Wie wäre es mit nem neuen Acesspoint? Der verbindet sich zum Router und sorgt für Internet. Du hängst dich und das NAS an den Accesspoint und hast volle 100 mbit, wie wäre es damit?

so far


----------



## BigBudOne (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

du meinst anstatt des usb empfängers? ich denk es liegt am router?


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Naja über Wlan Daten übertragen war noch nie der renner. Wenn du einen Acesspoint hast, brauchst du natürlich den Stick nicht mehr. Du schließt dann NAS und deinen Rechner über Lan an den Acesspoint, dann kannst du mit 100mbit auf das NAS zugreifen und kommst wie immer über Wlan ins Internet.

so far


----------



## BigBudOne (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

also: ich glaub am wlan hängts nicht. hab grad mein Laptop an den gleichen Router per kabel angeschlossen, an dem auch mein NAS hängt. hab aber immer noch net mehr Geschwindigkeit...

woran kann das denn liegen?


----------



## midnight (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Das ist seltsam, vielleicht hat das Ding einfach einen weg?

so far


----------



## Scorpioking78 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Für schnellen Datentransfer ist das die falsche HDD. Mal kurz im I-Net geschaut - die meisten Leute haben ca. 4MB/s schreiben und 7MB/s lesen mit dieser HDD.
Das Problem liegt wohl darin, dass das Filesystem zur Übertragung auf NAS-HDDs "Common Internetworking File System" ist und die Wandlung der Daten von CIFS auf das BackingStoreSystem (kann auch NTFS sein) die Übertragungsrate egalisiert.


----------



## midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Hätteste man gleich was richtiges gekauft (= Mein Server siehe Signatur, die Datenraten sind nur durchs Gigabit-Lan begrenzt (=

so far


----------



## BigBudOne (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

also danke schon mal für die Antworten.
hab jetzt per laptop und lankabel sehr gute 9 MB/s erreicht. 
leider hab ich die net immer. manchmal nur 3-4 MB/s und dann mal wieder 9 MB/s.
weiß jemand warum das mal so und mal so is?


----------



## midnight (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: NAS- geringe übertragungsrate*

Könnte eventuell an der Platte selbst liegten, meine Externe schiebt manchmal nur 20 und manchmal glatt 60! (ich habs nachgerechnet...), jenachdem, WO man gerade auf die Platte schreibt.

so far


----------

